# passport check housing law qualies check.. money hmmm..



## intersocial_butterfly (Jun 28, 2011)

ok i want to move to spain..somewhere prefereable with te samish temps as the uK..buit wudnt harm to be warmer in winter crikesit cold here in winter...socold iswear isaw a polar bear in jan.

anyway...

i dotn know muchabout spain and only have abaisc grasp on spanish langauge- thaks to dorathe explora andencarta i amstill ealrning though.

few things im struggling to find info on...

does a UK person need work permits/visa's or anything like that to live and work in spain?

is there anything like the social housing ( council housing) there is in the uk? or is it all private rented...
whats the fee's for private rented? is there any benefits to cover rents and bits till your up and running completely?

where can i look to get the latest jobs in spain? in english..as my spanish is not good.

how is spain for the LGBT people,,,will they be alright with another bi girl..or would i be hounded out of my home?

oh if anyone has a spare room..... lol... 


thanks everybody 
j.


----------



## Morten (Apr 20, 2011)

Howdy

1. Work permit/visa: No, The UK is (barely) member of the EU and as such you can live and work anywhere within the EU.

2. Social housing. Yes it exists, but not for you. You need to find something private to rent.

3. Benefits. Yes, but not for you. You´re not entitled to any form of social help, subsidised housing etc - nada ... 

4. Rental prices. Depends on the area/place ... suspect is starts at round 300eur/month+expenses.

5. English jobsites. Dont know, Im sure theres some, but theyre probably rather empty at the moment - jobs aint easy to find in Spain at the moment.

6. Lesbian/Gay etc. Im sure there bigots and intolerant people lurking in Spain as well as everywhere else, but you probably wont find many places as openminded and accepting as here...at least thats my impression from speaking to LGBTs here in Javea and surrounding areas.



intersocial_butterfly said:


> ok i want to move to spain..somewhere prefereable with te samish temps as the uK..buit wudnt harm to be warmer in winter crikesit cold here in winter...socold iswear isaw a polar bear in jan.
> 
> anyway...
> 
> ...


----------



## intersocial_butterfly (Jun 28, 2011)

Tank you 
now to save up more money..hmm 




Morten said:


> Howdy
> 
> 1. Work permit/visa: No, The UK is (barely) member of the EU and as such you can live and work anywhere within the EU.
> 
> ...


----------

